# Beach & Bay, Big Water Go To's



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Fishing Report*

May is a transition month and we're in the middle of it for sure. In case you haven't noticed we've gone from cool to full blown early Summer seemingly overnight. Lower water levels have got the back country grassed up and a lot of fish are now on outside shorelines and shell reefs. Getting to deeper shell requires wind levels staying within the 10 to 15 knot range with our water breaking clarity around 18 knots. Turbidity and off color water settle quicker during the Winter and Spring months so sometimes finding decent water color can be a challenge. 8,100 anglers follow us on *Facebook*.

Sometimes the bay is just gutted with off color water everywhere for no real good reason. Sometimes it's a combination of wind speed and big tide movement that keep things stirred up. Capt. James Cunningham reported conditions along those lines mid-week and tough sledding overall. On those days it's bump and move looking for a bite in challenging conditions. Follow us on *Instagram*

*Airboat Fishing*

Capt. Chris Cady's reports echoed what I said previously with best success on outside beaches, shorelines, and pocket coves on the bay side. There's a hand full of Black Drum still working the back marsh but most everything has migrated out to the bays for the time being on lower water levels. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes
*
Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics: A


----------

